# 6-14-04 Flatheads again !!



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the river with my oldest son James & got burnt up in the sun. I forgot to reset the camera to "outdoor" so it was still on "indoor" from a gathering we were at on Sunday. Anywho, we looked hard to find a fish again, some on #99 but no takers. Oops, I take that back, I caught a nice sized drum on a live shad there. 
Got some nice runs after a boat ride. Got them on live shad too, except one was on cut skip. In fact, I think the largest was on cut. We didn't weigh any as it was so hot we wanted to drop them back in the water fast.
Here's what they looked like (after adjusting the color...and the backgrounds for that matter.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

We estimated the bigger one at 13#, mine, maybe 3-4# ??


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

good job mrfishohio, wish i would do some fishing....but love to see you guys doing good though.....by the way it did look awful hot......it has been scorching lately hasnt it..........later....tony


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish Jim,if the color is right looks like you guys got fried!Backgrounds look great btw  Will most likley be 2 weeks before I get out again,building new pole barn.Daryl


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going guys. Man, you two put a whole new meaning to "red neck"  I'd be down for a week if I got burnt like that.............. DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Look hard......


> I'd be down for a week if I got burnt


 3rd picture 1st post, look at my son's arm near his shoulder, you can see blisters, by the time we got off the water, he had them all over his neck & arms & part of his chest. He put Hawiaan Topic on before we left, I put on #30 sunblock  After he began to blister, he put on some sunblock.  Kids........we already got overkill on the sun last week when we were out & I got more that day with Dave. I like to put on the sunblock in the truck while I have the A/C on and let it absorb before i ever get into th eboat, last few times I forgot, lucky I found some in there(the boat) the other day.
This is it, looks like his forearm is blistered too....  Too bad he never listens to the "old man"........


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Your son doesn't listen to ya.........now that's a first..........   I cut the grass withouit a hat on today and got burnt, don't know how that can be being I have all that hair on top...............  THE CATKING !!!


----------

